# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto 4.22 released, details inside

## Shamseldeen Victory

SmartMoto 4.22 released, details inside 
Dear users, 
Please let us introduce new version ofالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
With this release we present the following options: Modified *detection of firmware version* for MTK based models. *Improved* and *accelerated flash structure analyzing* process during reading the backup. Fixed *Hardware IMEI reading* for *Alcatel OT-710* based on *Chip M18LR256B*. Now there shouldn't be any issues with this model based on specified above chip. Resolved the issue with *Read codes* and *Direct unlock* for some versions of *Motorola WX160* and *Alcatel OT-103*. Now all hardware versions of specified above models are supported.  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

